# Portfolio for film school



## HendrikMandla (May 24, 2014)

I want to get in to a local film school to learn cinematography and i need to submit a portfolio of 10 to 30 photos. Right now i have selected these photos :
HM photos: Digital Photographer | Images 
What are your thoughts on this selection and could you recommend me any photos i should choose from my works which can be seen at  dn1w3r (hendrik) on deviantART
or  https://www.facebook.com/HendrikMandlaPhotography


----------



## tirediron (May 24, 2014)

A nice selection; my first thought is that I would submit no more than one light-painting image to avoid the 'one trick pony' look.


----------



## Light Guru (May 24, 2014)

tirediron said:


> A nice selection; my first thought is that I would submit no more than one light-painting image to avoid the 'one trick pony' look.



I think you mean the burning steel wool. And I would say don't use any off them. 

Your making a portfolio for film school where you want to study cinematography so you should be including photos that rely on good composition, exposure and lighting the scene and not on gimmicky tricks.


----------



## HendrikMandla (May 25, 2014)

I made some changes now, i left only one light painting picture abd added some new photos
HM photos: Digital Photographer | Images
I also want to know that if I create a printed portfolio, should i add titles or comments under the photos?


----------

